# Generator hook up to house meter panel



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Kinda hard to understand as we use different terms.

Sounds like you have SE service entrance cable coming into the service, not a feeder. 

Not sure why you would "splice" into that. Just install a two pole 30 amp breaker in the panel and feed it with a 10/4 so cord from the L14-30R on the genny.

You better be there to dismantle this when the poco gets there or they won't hook it up.

Better yet, sell the customer an inlet and interlock, and you won't have to go back.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

bhad said:


> Customer doesn't have utility service yet, but he has a Honda 5000 watt generator so I'm going to splice onto the SER feeder into the house panel.
> Can I use a 10-3 cable from the generator to the feeder as it's neutral & ground are tied together anyway in the meter panel,
> & if so, is it the neutral or ground terminal of the 4 pin twist lock that I connect the third conductor to. Thanks


I'm not sure what you mean here?
When I install a inlet, I put the feeder on a breaker and lock out capable.
Are you saying you plan to attach or connect directly to the service lateral?
"Splice onto the SER feeder"?


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

i see what you are saying tho.

You just want to splice a 3 wire onto the service point. Yeah, use L1 L2 & N on the gen. receptacle.


----------



## bhad (Jun 5, 2015)

Thanks,


----------



## bhad (Jun 5, 2015)

No, sorry, I'm going to connect to the cable going into the house load center but from reading this thread I realized that there should only be one neutral to ground connection so I will bring a 4 wire from the generator to the meter


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

And when the poco sparks it up, you'll do what?

~CS~


----------



## Maximumbob (May 24, 2013)

Most/All Honda's have a GFI breaker so if you're connecting to the house you'll have to lift the Neutral-Ground bond wire on the the Generator.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

wouldnt that depend on if the house is grounded to something being how theres no connection to the poco?


----------



## bhad (Jun 5, 2015)

chicken steve said:


> And when the poco sparks it up, you'll do what?
> 
> ~CS~


I'll have it disconnected before the poco are ever on the scene, 
I'm hoping to talk the owners into investing in a Reliance transfer switch or an inter- lock for the load center with a 30 amp inlet receptacle.


----------

